# Question Regarding Bloodlines



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I believe that is line breeding and it's extremely common.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Yes this is considered line breeding; it is done to help preserve specific traits and qualities within a breeder's line.


----------

